# Compression stop on CPVC



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a friend that just bought a house and he has compression stops on cpvc, the house is 4 years old. To me this is as wrong as a terd in a punch bowl. Any experience with this and was there problems down the road?
Thanks


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw it once, they were all holding.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been using a compression fitting for years when I have to change out a water heater that has cpvc without one incident. Using glue and walking away in 15 mins. makes me a bit nervous. That are rated for cpvc.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

we have been doing it that way since we started using CPVC more than 10 years ago, not a problem.

it is flowguard gold approved as well


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

A customer bought some stops from Lowes, they were brass with a plastic piece inside them that glued into cpvc.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> A customer bought some stops from Lowes, they were brass with a plastic piece inside them that glued into cpvc.



I use those...:thumbup:


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sure the stop will work great

CPVC on the other hand....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Its not the best idea to use a brass ferel on plastic, but I've seen it done, and hold.

If given the chance I get rid of them. 

As for the glue, I give it 30 minutes and have not had a problem. There are always sharkbites. :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Flowgaurd says not to use a ferrule other than brass? Seems fed up like a football bat to me. It is just wrong IMHO


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Never seen them, now the cheap azz push on stops yep.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

We always use glue stops. Never tried compression on cpvc.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Hell, I seen this jack azz glue poly gas pipe. It worked. Lmao!! It's bad.very bad. 

How do you compress cpvc? It may work, but it is incorrect. Wait till u get that one bad press. I would use shark bite on cpvc before compression. 

Yellow glue and transition stops are the way I prefer. Atleast if it fails then I was doing all the correct manuf. recommendations. 

What's crazy is that manuf. says u can do it. I am just sceptic of some things. 

That just scares me. That's all. Nothing personal.


----------



## Wayneswilson (Jul 28, 2012)

Had the flow guard reps out at one point, their recommendation was to give two wraps of Teflon over the ferrule when pushed against the stop then tighten.... Not quite sure why thread lubrication would be needed, but that was their claim. If the ferrule tightens crooked it will temporarily hold but eventually drip and have to be replaced. Male adapters with fip stops or glue type makes me feel better.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

We have used compression stops on cpvc pipe. Teflon tape around the brass ferrule and tighen. I would be more worried about how brittle cpvc pipe gets. Cpvc is easy to work with but I just wonder how long before we see major problems with it? I had some bad flow guard gold glue that I bought from plumbing supplier and I used it on two repipes. After the glue would set up it turned scaley. I complained to supplier and eventually the flow guard rep looked at the glue and fittings I kept. They tried to say it was the humidity here in Florida, not buying that crapp. I redid both repipes at no extra expense to the customers and sent oatey a bill. Oatey finally had the glue and pipe to fitting connection and determined the glue was bad. I got reimbursed a year later, what a pain.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

Indie said:


> Its not the best idea to use a brass ferel on plastic, but I've seen it done, and hold.
> 
> If given the chance I get rid of them.
> 
> As for the glue, I give it 30 minutes and have not had a problem. There are always sharkbites. :laughing:


 
I agree with the above 100%


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

justin said:


> Hell, I seen this jack azz glue poly gas pipe. It worked. Lmao!! It's bad.very bad.
> 
> How do you compress cpvc? It may work, but it is incorrect. Wait till u get that one bad press. I would use shark bite on cpvc before compression.
> 
> ...


 
I agree 100% Manu. says its ok but it scares me!


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I've seen compression stops on CPVC but I've never done it that way. I prefer the glue on stops and I always use the Oatey Flowguard Gold. Haven't any leaks using it yet .


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The best way is not to use CPVC.... :laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I use pex now but it will be a long time or a class action suit before they stop in Florida. Used compression stops for 20 years on cpvc here and no compression stop problems. Like was said , brittle after several years you have to watch and hold back on anything you do, like tighten the packing nut.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Only the handihacks use it here...


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Man it's cpvc, with anything on it, glue comp or bite it is crap pipe.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have replaced many leaking compression stops on cpvc. the worst ones are when a hairline crack forms around the ferrel but it doesn't leak until you put your hand on it and it snaps clean off just like a cast iron snap cutter.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been putting compression stops on CPVC for 20 years now and I can't recall a single problem related to them! Yes, the pipe does get brittle, mostly only on the hot side. I use a small hacksaw to cut the pipe to prevent cracking it.
Here in Georgia, CPVC is KING!!!! It's even used in large commercial building? I hate working with it, but what can ya do?


----------



## CPT (Aug 13, 2012)

cpvc? they use that in trailers don't they?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

CPT said:


> cpvc? they use that in trailers don't they?


No, trailers have poly! We use cpvc on everything here from mansions to commercial bldg's. I have piped lots of it in my years, I don't like it at all! I transitioned to Uponor Pex now:thumbup:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I see compression on cpvc all the time here. I always use the cpvc stops. glue them on, wait 30-45 minutes and turn it on, no warranty. 

I hate that pipe, last thing I want to do it squeeze it a little with a ferrule.


----------



## jredman45 (Mar 30, 2012)

Try using these adapter fittings. Work great in compression stops, just slide it into stop and tighten the nut on. Seals with an o-ring. Then glue into a coupling or fitting.


----------



## CPT (Aug 13, 2012)

Plumbergeek said:


> No, trailers have poly! We use cpvc on everything here from mansions to commercial bldg's. I have piped lots of it in my years, I don't like it at all! I transitioned to Uponor Pex now:thumbup:


That was my attempt at sarcasim.


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

Take a look at the Sioux chief FIP wall let. Fastens securely to a stud, glue in CPVC from behind and screw in your MIP stop.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I use cpvc for condensate drains. That is all. If I need to tie into existing it gets a sharkbite or acorn, depending on the application.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I have used comp. stops on cpvc and had no problems yet,but what scares me about it is there have been several times where I have remodeled some cpvc lines that had comp. stops on them for yrs,no leaks,but I could unscrew the comp nut slide it back and the brass Ferrell would slide right off the pipe sometimes,sometimes it would not,but either way it never leaked it appears,but that dam ferrule would slide right off the pipe like nothin:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

This thread is like 2 years old...............


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

^. I'm sure they have been replaced by now...ha ha ha


----------



## allanbutts (Sep 9, 2014)

leakfree said:


> This thread is like 2 years old...............


Yeah but data is timeless, 
Personally I have no problem with cpvc and we all know it is an approved product, the question to me comes in the arena of costs verses costs what you may save in costs over other products pex and surely copper, are offset by the time and materials to support it to any form of rigidity, not to mention the other factors that attack copper , hard water, acidic soil, and, don't forget theft. As far as compression stops go , installed properly sure. But if we dig deep enough, compression was not approved AT ALL for any part of a domestic water service system. Even though it's been in use for fifty yrs


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CPVC and Compression Stops... :laughing:
Some of the crappiest plumbing materials ever approved...

Ya'll use SharkBites now... Right?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Redwood said:


> CPVC and Compression Stops... :laughing: Some of the crappiest plumbing materials ever approved... Ya'll use SharkBites now... Right?


CPVC tops your list??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> CPVC tops your list??


I'd put it quite a ways higher on the crap list than PEX...

You don't need a whole house repipe if it freezes...

It doesn't get brittle with age and break if you look at it wrong...

It's bendy so you can save time and almost string it along like an electrishun...:laughing:

You can run it 100' without using a fitting...

CPVC has no redeeming values...:laughing:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Unless I'm mistaken, (which is always possible), that would be quest polybutylene pipe. Worst stuff ever approved. Even orangeburg sewer pipe had a better service life than PB.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, (which is always possible), that would be quest polybutylene pipe. Worst stuff ever approved. Even orangeburg sewer pipe had a better service life than PB.


Why yes it is... :laughing:
I missed that at first glance...
Was thinking materials in present use... just glanced over it...
I'll have to run over to my house that has some of that stuff in it to refresh my memory of Poly B...:laughing:

Almost 30 years and no leak yet...
It's on a well though maybe that had something to do with it...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Why yes it is... :laughing:
> I missed that at first glance...
> Was thinking materials in present use... just glanced over it...
> I'll have to run over to my house that has some of that stuff in it to refresh my memory of Poly B...:laughing:
> ...


I'd say on 95-98% of polybutylene leaks that I have repaired,trailers and houses,the number one reason for the pipe leaking imo was one no expansion tank on wh,and no prv on incoming water,the systems were never balanced out and I think that is what caused all or most of polybutylenes troubles


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

General consensus here is that the plastic fittings don't handle the chlorine in the water. They become brittle. Many of the failures around here are improper installation. Sharp bends, metal straps that pinch pipes, etc...


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

There's still plenty of that poly around my area. The problems here were the crimp rings. The humidity in the summer in combination with the salt air from the ocean rotted them right off.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Have fixed ton of PB ,, but it always seems to be the fittings. On occasion a pin hole leak due to rubbing . 

Question ?? - I am using mostly Uponor Pex now ,, has ANYONE had ANY issues with these plastic fittings ? I'm hearing great things about the new EP plastic fittings.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

PB will last atleast 30 years here, ton of it going strong still in my area that was installed in the 80s and 90s. I think lawyers gave PB the bad rep


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Will said:


> PB will last atleast 30 years here, ton of it going strong still in my area that was installed in the 80s and 90s. I think lawyers gave PB the bad rep


Same here. We have fixed way more pex leaks than poly b


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

tim666 said:


> Same here. We have fixed way more pex leaks than poly b


Dang


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

tim666 said:


> Same here. We have fixed way more pex leaks than poly b


 In what way ? What are you seeing leaking ?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cal said:


> In what way ? What are you seeing leaking ?


Not so much the pipe but the brass pex fittings


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tim666 said:


> Not so much the pipe but the brass pex fittings


In Canada they had a big love for Kitec that lasted way longer than ours...


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Last call of the day today, they had their water off since Christmas day


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

tim666 said:


> Last call of the day today, they had their water off since Christmas day


Yes I understand that. Was asking about the EP fittings. They look real good ,, so far.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cal said:


> Yes I understand that. Was asking about the EP fittings. They look real good ,, so far.


Yes, no issues with them yet, just the brass.


----------

